# Anybody use a Tandem Rack to bike with child?



## LoseTheSpare (Aug 7, 2007)

Have any of you used a Tandem Rack by x2Cycle to bike with a child? Does this thing work? It looks like it should work as long as the two riders coordinate turning but I'm hoping somebody has some experience.

Here is a link http://www.x2cycle.com/index.html.

By way of background I am a former MTBer who recently caught the Road bug (addiction?) and am looking for options to get in some miles with the family (my wife is a triathalete so she rides too). My son is just about to turn 8 and currently uses a Trail-a-bike and my daughter is 4 and still rides in a burley but is ready or about ready to move up to a trail-a-bike. I was originally planning to get a second Trail-a-bike when I stumbled acrosss this and started thinking it would be a better option?

Related question, do any of you pull your kids behing your carbon fiber bikes?? I always ride my old MTB when I pull the kids but now that I have a nice road bike (cervelo R3) I prefer to ride that when on the road. I'm thinking that if I get a non-carbon seatpost for pulling (the trailer attaches at the seatpost) I shouldn't have a problem...?

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks all!


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

My just-turned 7 son is getting a little bored with the burley piccolo trailabike we've been using for a few years.

I checked out the tandem rack and would like to use something like that if it's safe.

My son's been a two-wheel rider since about age 4.5, so I'm pretty sure he could handle his bike in the tandem set up.

I would be a little worried about him swerving into passing riders, the grass, or oncoming riders.


About your 2nd question -- I wouldn't attach anything to any seatpost, metal or especially carbon. I can't imagine that seat posts and seat tubes are built for that kind of direct lateral force, expecially if the kid hits the brakes unexpectedly.

If I got one of these tandem hookups, I'd probably rig up something like a heavy bolt to attach it to the burley moose rack I now have on my road bike.


----------



## x2cycle (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi-- this is Kirt at x2Cycle. Our Tandem Rack product is new so we see these kind of questions a lot. Obviously we believe the product is safe and works well in the situation you describe but the best answer is for a user to try the product for themselves. So because we're new, we're willing to occassionally give away some units to people who will try it and post the results on a forum like this (a picture would be great too!). If you're interested, send me an e-mail to [email protected] and I will send you a link where you can order a free unit. The retail price of the Tandem Rack is normally $120, which we waive but we do ask for shipping & handling which is about $20 if you're interested.

Just keep in mind some important operating requirements of the Tandem Rack:
* It is recommended for kids 8 & up (including adults)
* It is not for training and not for use with training wheels (the link bar is designed to disconnect if the bikes go too far out of alignment so the riders could end up riding independently so must be able to steer and brake by themselves)
* It is great for long hauls and helping someone up hills but not good for steep downhills (just disconnect before going down a steep hill-- takes about 3 seconds)
* Communication between riders is important. It is a little different than riding independently but most people adjust within minutes, especially kids.

Anyway-- if interested, shoot me an e-mail. Thanks.
Kirt


----------

